# truman lake



## chasmonster (Apr 16, 2014)

crappie fishermen say mushrooms are up. Talked to lady last week same area says brothe found sone also, headed to pomme de terre lake tonight more info monday.


----------



## chasmonster (Apr 16, 2014)

did not find any surface to dry, lady from eldarado say she found 40 friday. found several lihly spots headed out again early saturday. hopfully rain comes thursday as forcasted. will try KC area after rain comes through. good luck all.


----------



## chasmonster (Apr 16, 2014)

friend found four yesterday at pomme de terre, small but i would eat them up.


----------



## chasmonster (Apr 16, 2014)

I found 10 in Knob town along little blue in marshie flats.


----------

